# Call of Duty WWII



## Farquhar

Thoughts guys?


----------



## Welshquattro1

Well the trailer for it looks good but not much more information about the game itself. I'll probably get it as do like the COD series.


----------



## Soul boy 68

The last three were rubbish IMO and this looks like a return to its roots, really looking forward to it.


----------



## ollienoclue

It's COD. I lost interest when the remote controlled bombs began turning up....

Seriously guys, if you have a reasonable PC, give Red Orchestra 2/Rising storm/Rising storm: Vietnam a try.

It's like COD but a lot more grown up, just not as extreme as ARMA 3.


----------



## Smanderson117

CoD doesn't excite me anymore, gameplay is always repetitive, doesn't get me excited when I saw the trailer. The first call of duty's on the PC were WW2 so it's just a re mastered version really, those were great games however so who knows. It's unrealistic gameplay and just everything is to the extreme etc

Doesn't give me goosebumps like when I saw the BF1 trailer for the first time.

Can echo what Ollienoclue says, Red Orchestra is great


----------



## Soul boy 68

I have seen the trailer and an early snippet of gameplay and it already looks awesome, I am confident it will be epic .


----------



## Welshquattro1

Soul boy 68 said:


> I have seen the trailer and an early snippet of gameplay and it already looks awesome, I am confident it will be epic .


I'm thinking the same, well it can't be any worse than the last one!


----------



## Farquhar

I do like Battlefield (1&4) as it is more 'grown up', the maps are so much bigger, the games are longer etc. and it is more challenging but sometime this can be it's downfall - COD is good for it's quick skirmish type games with small maps enabling you to 'pick up and play' a few matches when you have some downtime.


----------



## ollienoclue

I've never liked Battlefield as the controls just feel remote and weird, whereas COD felt more direct and hands on. It is a weird feeling, some of the Treyarch CODs felt the same and I never liked them.


----------



## DrEskimo

ollienoclue said:


> It's COD. I lost interest when the remote controlled bombs began turning up....
> 
> Seriously guys, if you have a reasonable PC, give Red Orchestra 2/Rising storm/Rising storm: Vietnam a try.
> 
> It's like COD but a lot more grown up, just not as extreme as ARMA 3.


When I get time to do some gaming again, this is first on my list of games to buy


----------



## ollienoclue

DrEskimo said:


> When I get time to do some gaming again, this is first on my list of games to buy


The soundtrack alone is enough to justify the Rising storm Vietnam asking price.

Here, long range shot with iron sights on Red Orchestra 2. None of that ACOG/Noob tube stuff here:

image hosting 30 mbcertificity.com


----------



## ollienoclue

And some ARMA 3 screenshot porn.







free photo hosting


----------



## IamDave

I'm looking forward to it. I was an avid player of the Call of Duty series up until the advanced warfare games came out (ghosts was ok but Modern Warfare 4 was my last favourite). Although I was never a huge fan of Black Ops either as that was getting a little too futuristic for my liking.

Used to dabble with Battlefield (played 3&4) and enjoyed the change. Liked the size of the maps and the length of matches and addition of vehicles (but this does get annoying when the same people wait on the load out screen waiting for them to respawn). I've been enjoying Battlefield 1, however I've found it very difficult to actually improve my skill on it and just end up doing rather poorly.

So I think it'll be good to see Call of Duty return to its roots and I hope they make a proper go of this one unlike the recent iterations. If they do it should be promising.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LeadFarmer

Ive just pre-ordered it (for beta) on Amazon using their £5 discount code VG5OFF40


----------



## IamDave

Thanks for that! Just preordered also.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LeadFarmer

And Code for Beta access will be emailed nearer the time.


----------



## 16 sport

quite fancy this myself seen the trailors and it looks pretty awesome


----------



## Guest

World at War was my first dip into the world of online gaming, got addicted instantly, so really hope this game lives upto expectations, played online upto BOPS 2 dabbled with Ghosts but binned it at rank 20 odd, dabbled in remastered cod but it doesn't feel the same as the original


----------



## barry75

Looking forward to this one,Hope its improvement on the last few


----------



## donfresh

the last decent COD was world at war, hopefully this will be on the same level


----------



## Hasan1

Thank god all that jumping rubbish is going to be out of the game. Just hope that that make the sniper better also


----------



## Dan

I lost interest in COD when they became too futuristic, I used to love World at War before it became over ran with bugs and cheaters flying around the sky etc. I also loved black ops but the newer ones were just rubbish.

Modern Warfare 4 is still their best game.

This new one does look interesting though and I will probably give it a go.


----------



## shaqs77

mine should come today!!!


----------



## bigalc

Back to what it does best

"Let you shoot Germans" Just wish Grandad was here to have a go.

Does that sound politically incorrect 

Alan


----------



## ollienoclue

The only trouble with COD/consoles is that it is so accessible and thus frequented heavily by kids.

Don't get me wrong, I've nothing against children using internet gaming, but these kids have the reflexes of a spitting Cobra on amphetamine. I used to be good at this sort of stuff, but heck I am older now and my nervous system just doesn't operate at that speed any longer. I can't compete.

At least on PC the average age is bumped up 10 years. You will have some kind of chance to win!


----------



## streaky

bigalc said:


> Back to what it does best
> 
> "Let you shoot Germans" Just wish Grandad was here to have a go.
> 
> Does that sound politically incorrect
> 
> Alan


I bet your Grandad would have wished it was that easy


----------



## bigalc

streaky said:


> I bet your Grandad would have wished it was that easy


Something he never once spoke about, so i don't know how he would react to games like this.

Does anyone know of any pensioners who play games ?


----------



## Welshquattro1

ollienoclue said:


> The only trouble with COD/consoles is that it is so accessible and thus frequented heavily by kids.
> 
> Don't get me wrong, I've nothing against children using internet gaming, but these kids have the reflexes of a spitting Cobra on amphetamine. I used to be good at this sort of stuff, but heck I am older now and my nervous system just doesn't operate at that speed any longer. I can't compete.
> 
> At least on PC the average age is bumped up 10 years. You will have some kind of chance to win!


And all these auto fire/aim controllers don't help either, no skill needed anymore. You can use one of these controller and jump around like a idiot and do headshots with a sniper rifle!


----------



## PugIain

Just had a look at this on Steam, looks interesting, but it's £45. That's rip off console pricing.

I might be made of money, but I'm not stupid. I'll wait until it's on sale at £15 or something.


----------



## Soul boy 68

I'm currently playing it, back to its roots and back to its best, nothing groundbreaking but why should it be I ask myself, great soundtrack, meaty weapons and blasting Nazis, what's not to like?


----------



## Mark R5

Yep, same as the others The last few CODs have been nothing short of woeful. Bought this and so far I have to say I'm impressed. Back to its roots and enjoyable again. 

Haven't played any of the campaign yet nor the zombies due to enjoying the online maps. I prefer the 'run around' maps rather than the camping maps so the Gustav Cannon is my least favourite map so far.


----------



## BigJimmyBovine

Enjoyed it quite a bit so far. 

Finished the campaign yesterday, a few over the top cutscenes and a bit of an attempt to tug at your emotions at the end but I had fun, had to drop the difficulty down to recruit for 2 sections too.

Multiplayer can be fun but is frustrating as anything, snap single shot kills from people jumping on the other side of the map using iron sights etc, other times watch the kill cam to see that they never actually hit you yet you died in a few rounds. Or, you fire first, see multiple hit markers and then die in a quick burst.


----------



## Tombo

BigJimmyBovine said:


> Enjoyed it quite a bit so far.
> 
> Finished the campaign yesterday, a few over the top cutscenes and a bit of an attempt to tug at your emotions at the end but I had fun, had to drop the difficulty down to recruit for 2 sections too.
> 
> Multiplayer can be fun but is frustrating as anything, snap single shot kills from people jumping on the other side of the map using iron sights etc, other times watch the kill cam to see that they never actually hit you yet you died in a few rounds. Or, you fire first, see multiple hit markers and then die in a quick burst.


Totally new to this franchise but I've have it a roasting.... the multiplayer is absolutely savage! Sometimes I'm up there then on other occasions im pretty much target practise. How they are so good I don't know i can't grasp the players speed and coordination!!!

Addictive though, worked my way to level 40 with 1100 kills but horrifically 2200 deaths, yea I'm awsome!!


----------



## BigJimmyBovine

> Addictive though, worked my way to level 40 with 1100 kills but horrifically 2200 deaths, yea I'm awsome!!


You'll start getting closer to a K/D ratio of 1 now you have unlocked the better weapons, mine was 0.3 when i started playing now its about 0.75


----------



## Tombo

Sometimes I can’t even move, spawn killed it seems. Tough game but still enjoy it.


----------



## BigJimmyBovine

There's a few maps that seem pretty bad for spawn kills, Ardennes forest is one.


----------



## Sam534

Loving this game! Zombies is my favourite right now though 

Sent from my STF-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## joe_con19

Thinking on getting this but seen people complaining about the servers. are they any better yet?


----------



## Sam534

Last couple of times I've played I've had no issues. See what others say

Sent from my STF-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Skilzo

I played the beta and didn't enjoy it thought this might be the COD to get me back to the franchise but nope same old rubbish


----------



## Tombo

I’ve not had server issues as such, my problem lately has been trying to invite mates to join a party, always unable to connect to host.


----------



## BigJimmyBovine

No server issues here either. I think it's time for a quick game while the Mrs is out!


----------



## Soul boy 68

BigJimmyBovine said:


> No server issues here either. I think it's time for a quick game while the Mrs is out!


Me too, as soon as her backs turned and out of the house it's game on


----------



## Tombo

This is my first time into gaming and the COD franchise... I’ve bought myself a PS4 during the Black Friday deals.... the Wife has threatened me with divorce already. I just don’t think she realises that I’m working my way up the ranks, I’m a brigadier general now and somewhat a big deal lol I told her one day I will be general of the army, it just takes time.


----------



## joe_con19

Looks like ill be treating myself to this shortly then  is it allowed to post playstation usernames on the forum?


----------



## Soul boy 68

joe_con19 said:


> Looks like ill be treating myself to this shortly then  is it allowed to post playstation usernames on the forum?


I can't see that being a problem, mine is brightlight by the way


----------



## BigJimmyBovine

Mine is same as my forum username, same place for the capitals too. Maybe start a Detailing World Clan tag?


----------



## Tombo

Mine is horrendous, was purely set up as a joke on my sons playstation two years ago as he wasn’t old enough. In hindsight I should have thought wisely as I’m stuck with it.


----------



## joe_con19

I'll add them when I get on! Mines is r88jcc

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## joe_con19

Tombo said:


> Mine is horrendous, was purely set up as a joke on my sons playstation two years ago as he wasn't old enough. In hindsight I should have thought wisely as I'm stuck with it.


That old chestnut 

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## Tombo

‘TheVaaginater’

Truely horrific.


----------



## insanejim69

Is it not like the Xbox where you can just change your username?

I am tempted to get this as Battlefront 2 is proving a big let down. I am on the XB1 though.

James


----------



## joe_con19

Tombo said:


> 'TheVaaginater'
> 
> Truely horrific.


 cant see why you'd regret that! Haha

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## phantomx0_1

The campaign was good the Multiplayer is gash


----------



## Starburst

The Christmas noobs will be soon upon us...... Lovely Jubbly.


----------



## Tombo

I could do with some effortless levelling...


----------



## BigJimmyBovine

Tombo said:


> I could do with some effortless levelling...


Well don't play it tonight then! I've been getting my **** handed to me, I was quite good at it yesterday!!!


----------



## Soul boy 68

BigJimmyBovine said:


> Well don't play it tonight then! I've been getting my **** handed to me, I was quite good at it yesterday!!!


Yeah, I've played it too, for about 10 minutes then I turned it off, kept getting my back side kicked.


----------



## BigJimmyBovine

Trying another quick game, she doesn't need a lift until half 11, can't be worse than earlier


----------



## Sam534

Just brought in the gun game mode, very happy about that. 

Sent from my STF-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tombo

Campers everywhere spawn killing.... I brought out the trusty shovel and gave them all a hiding..... only game I won. Earlier though they were ridiculous I could not move without getting shot.


----------



## joe_con19

Online now for a bit if anyone fancies a game on ps4 :thumb:


----------

